# What should i say to the doctor?



## Youngster14 (May 31, 2014)

Hi, so i have a doctors appointment tomorrow. i am not sure what to expect. at first i wanted to try and get some depression or anxiety meds but that seems kinda scary. i don't wanna mess up my brain any more than it already is. Should i tell him all my symptoms or just kinda generalize dp? heres kinda a brief summary of how i feel/symptoms. General disconnection/unreality, brain fog, lost sense of self (sounds weird but the concept of "me" or "I" or just being who i used to be just doesn't seem right, it's like i feel trapped in my body), depression, visual snow (very bad, i dont know if this has anything to do with it or not), strain or pressure on eyes (again, don't know if this has anything to do with it), sensitivity to light, a ton of eye floaters, nobody feels real and most of the general feeling of dp. i am nervous that something serious is causing this because of the eye stuff. i just dont want to go and tell him all this stuff and hear that i have eye cancer or that im insane or whatever. Should I go at all? Should i take medication? Help?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Tell him you have physical symptoms but think they may be psychosomatic - caused by DP, and ask the doctor to rule out any physical causes. I'd also request a full blood panel including 25OH Vitamin D test to check for a possible deficiency.

Really, that's all you need the doctor for - to make sure nothing is physically wrong with you. If that's the case, you need a good psychotherapist who understands how to work on DP.

You don't sound insane and it's highly unlikely you have eye cancer. Even physically caused floaters can be a trivial problem.


----------



## 23rddr (Jun 3, 2014)

Blood work is a good first start. This is to rule things out in cases you have a deficiency in something. Your doctor will more than likely not know a thing about DP so don't get upset. If you got this through drugs they will be even less sympathetic to you. I have dealt with DP on and off for years and I have never taken any meds and I get through it every time. What's helping me heal after 2 and 1/2 months of this is exercise daily, just walking sort of fast not even running. Daily anti oxidants in fruit and vegetables and not over thinking the feeling of DP and absolutely do not have any thoughts about what is reality and am I real and is what I'm looking at real. Everything is real including yourself and the world has not changed at all. It's just your brain taking time off to heal itself from whatever you did. If you go into the doctor and start telling him every single symptom you have, he or she will more than likely recommend a psychologist. I have never been to one and I get through this. You can see one if you wish. I don't know what they will do for you. Probably start you on anti depressant's or anti anxiety meds. They might also try cognitive behavioral theory which you can buy books on yourself.

Just remain positive, watch videos on you tube about people who have this. That has really helped me. Eat healthy and set goals and don't stop doing things you like to do even if they seem weird while doing them.


----------

